# t8/t10 ?



## janlo (Dec 7, 2004)

what is the differences beetween a t8 and a t10 bulb when they have the same Watts and lenght?


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

T-10 is a thickr diameter tube.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

T5 = 5/8 inch (0.625 inch) diameter
T8 = 8/8 inch (1.0 inch) diameter
T10 = 10/8 inch (1.25 inch) diameter
T12 = 12/8 inch (1.5 inch) diameter

Andrew Cribb


----------



## janlo (Dec 7, 2004)

yes i know,but is it doing exactly the same thing that a t8? i mean, the diameter is wider, but is it more powerful or exactly the same? what esle is changing beside the diameter?


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Probably the efficiency of the gas is the biggest change. Usually the smaller diameter tubes give more lumens per gas volume meaning that less gas and space is used to give the same amount of light. Ballast design also changes, mostly in frequency and startup specs. I don't have much experience with the T10s but it's safe to generalize that watt-per-watt a smaller diameter tube will emit a little more light than a larger (older series) tube. Thinner tubes also present less surface area for light to restrike the tube after bouncing off the reflector so that too is a small advantage.

Giancarlo


----------



## janlo (Dec 7, 2004)

grazie!

so i guess i better stick with the t8 he?


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Most likely yes, although I have never compared T10 to T8. If it were T12 or T8 then for sure the T8s.

Giancarlo


----------

